# Check Switch Every Morning



## Abjrjrm (Jan 5, 2019)

hello, new to the forum. Great info! I have a newer Wally in my RV, and every morning it runs the Check Swtich program, which I don’t think is normal. I have tried leaving the receiver on at night and turning off the sleep mode, but same issue. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps low level of RF signal ? bad dish aiming ? damaged coax cable ? bad LNBF ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What kind of dish do you have? Is it powered (separately from the receiver)? If so, is it remaining powered?


----------



## Abjrjrm (Jan 5, 2019)

James Long said:


> What kind of dish do you have? Is it powered (separately from the receiver)? If so, is it remaining powered?


Winegard powered dish, yes. I have tried both leaving power on and turning power off, same results. Needs to check switch every morning.


----------

